# شرح بالفيديو ل Hydraulic Coupling or Fluid coupling



## م/يوسف (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
اليكم فيديو جميل جداااا يوضح شرح Hydraulic Coupling 
ومرفق لكم مجموعة من الصور التى توضح تركيب Hydraulic Coupling 
اتمنى ان الموضوع يعجبكم ومستعد لاى اسئلة من حيث الصيانه التى تتم فيه اواى شئ تتعلق بانواع Coupling 
الرابط http://www.ups7.com/en/file/2143/TurboSyn-en-mov.html
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
:16:


----------



## mnci (11 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى الحبيب جزاك الله خيرا ولجميع الاخوة اقدم هذاالتوبيك بعنوان
Hydraulic Coupling
هنا وبه الكثير من الملفات والكتالوجز 

http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/10/hydraulic-coupling.html

وهذا
introduction to hydraulis
هنا
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/07/introduction-to-hydraulics.html


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 أكتوبر 2008)

عطاء بلا حدود .

شكر وتقدير للزميلين على المساهمة الفاعلة .

دمتم بالف خير .

البغدادي


----------



## مهندس قناوى (16 نوفمبر 2008)

gooooooooooood


----------



## بحر الشوووق (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## eng_mhem (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جازاكم الله خيرا اخوتى الاعزاء


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووور و لكن الرابط لا يعمل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## فارس العامري (11 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك يااستاذ وشكرا للزميل mnci
فارس العامري


----------



## ايمن حمزه (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو مراجعة الرابط


----------



## الاورفلي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يوفقك على هذا الملف وجزاك الله الف خير ............اخوك حيدر ابو مؤمل


----------



## توتونونو (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر علي الموضوع و لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## yasserhmk (12 ديسمبر 2008)

good luck gooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## بن علوي (21 يناير 2009)

بعد اذنك اتمنى ان اجد عندكم يا م/يوسف موضوع حول coupling maintanence
, type coupling .
وفوائده واضراره .. اتمنى ان يكون الرد بسرعه .. 
وجزكم الله جير في الدنيا والاخره 
شكرا اخوكم بن علوى


----------



## إلى فلسطين (21 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## ابو الرموز (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
لكن الرابط لم يعمل معى


----------



## هالجير (22 يناير 2009)

thankless 
go ahead


----------



## م/يوسف (23 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

لقد قمت بتحميل ملف الفيديو مرة اخرى لعل الكل يستفيد
http://www.upmega.com/ex3pm9duu2ig/TurboSyn_en.zip.html


----------



## frgany (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## frgany (13 مايو 2010)

شكر لهذا الشرح الجميل


----------



## frgany (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا لهذا الرابط الممتع


----------



## mzmzz (13 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## سعد العادلى (13 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/يوسف (24 سبتمبر 2012)

Voith Turbo Fluid Coupling - Hydrodynamics


----------



## م/يوسف (24 سبتمبر 2012)

Voith TurboSyn The Turbo Coupling with Synchronisation


----------



## م/يوسف (24 سبتمبر 2012)

Fluid Coupling


----------



## علي الحجامي (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

